# Smoked Venison Roast wrapped with bacon w/Qview



## ernurse28 (Jul 6, 2013)

So this is my first post with Q-view and first run with my new Kamado Joe XL. I'm smoking a 3lb venison hind quarter roast with a prime rib dust rub I get from my local butcher. Wrap it with bacon to hold the moisture and throw it in a net and let it sit in the fridge over night. Brought it out to room temp and throwing it on at 225F. More pictures to come. Sorry I didn't have some pics with wrapping the roast. 













image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 6, 2013)

Programmed for 225 F on the DigiQDX2 













image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2013)

How'd it turn out? Sounds tasty!


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's the final pictures. Tasted great. Very juicy and moist as well. Took it off at 150 IT and wrapped in foil and a towel for 20 minutes helped with the juiciness! 













image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 7, 2013)

image.jpg



__ ernurse28
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 7, 2013)

Really nice looking venison roast!

   Mike


----------



## ernurse28 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks So MS Smoker! Not to bad for the first go round. If done these roast oh the pig roaster with a rotisserie over the open coals and I like the slight bark it creates on the out side. I considered finishing it over the caps but didn't want to risk drying it out!


----------

